# When is Media no longer good?



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I am using Lyman Green CornCob Media, I am wondering at what point does it need to be changed?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I use the same stuff all the time. When it's new the RCBS vibrating polisher only takes about an hour to clean 100 rifle brass. When it starts taking longer than three hours I replace it. I suppose you could keep on using it longer, but I was just considering the wear and tear on the polisher when it takes longer. They have reactivator, but it never works for me as good as new media, and at $10 a bottle it really isn't much cheaper. 
I use sizing wax and simply wipe the brass after sizing. When I used the old roll on lube, or the spray on lube I saved my old media and threw it in the polisher with the sized brass to clean it up.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

So when you are cleaning the empty shells do you just strickly go by the outside casing to tell when they are clean or do you look inside the shell?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It is very hard for a tumberler to clean the inside of a casing. If you want the inside clean you will have to use an ultra sonic cleaner.

The square root of Chuck Norris is pain. Do not try to square Chuck Norris, the result is death.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

When it forgets it's job is to hold _BOTH_ parties accountable.

Did I misunderstand the question?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Csquared said:


> When it forgets it's job is to hold _BOTH_ parties accountable.
> 
> Did I misunderstand the question?


Actually when I read the title I thought I was going to have to switch it to the political form.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

I just started reloading in June, but have ran about 800rds through this batch of media. I found that strips of old drier sheets really help absorb the dirt in the media. After running 50-80rds, the strips come out black and after doing this up to the 800rds, the media still looks the same as it did new..... :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I just thought of one of the things I do with my media.

I take my dirty media outside with my brass strainer (old deep fryer strainer) and two 5 gallon buckets. I put the strainer in the empty bucket. It sits on the bottom of the bucket. I poor in all the media. I then pull the strainer out of the bucket so that almost all of the media makes it into the bucket. It will be very dusty. I will do this back and forth until my media is dust free. This works on days that are not very windy.

When it is windy I just poor it from bucket to bucket. I very the height so when it is very windy they do not get too much wind. I go back and forth until there is no or very little dust.

Then at this point add any new polish you want and you are good to go. I always add polish because it makes the old media work much better. It is not as good as new media but it is far better than the dirty stuff.

Jean-Claude Van Damme once kicked Chuck Norris' ***. He was then awakened from his dream by a roundhouse kick to the face.


----------

